# PR application



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

hello all, now wondering if any of you can help me? I am just starting to fill out the FSW PR application forms and have a couple of questions.

in the funds bit do i declare my mortguage current uk ?

Do i need to fill out my parents and siblings details on form 5406 even if they are not coming?

And do i have to send a letter of reference from my employers?

Are passport booth photos acceptable for the photos?

Any help would be awesome

Thank you in advance

Jodie


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

These sound like questions you should ask CIC directly... Someone else's experience, even from a few months ago, could be vastly different to your needs.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't use booth photo's they are not good enough - we had ours returned! You have to go to a place that takes the photo's on a special camera. We did our own paperwork and all I can say is read through the support documents carefully and just follow them exactly. We did our own and we went through everything with a fine tooth comb re reading everything. Just take your time. I can't help as ours was filled in a while ago and things have changed but that's the best advice I can offer. 

Be prepared for the paperwork to be time consuming, it took us a few drafts and a couple of weeks after work filling it in each night for us to be totally happy with it and post it but we had no issues apart from the photo's. 

Good luck and follow those instructions/help sheets to the letter.


----------

